# Current situation in Sicily...



## JackieP

Just wondering if anyone is currently in Sicily or has any up to date info.

We're now on day 6 of the 'Pitchfork Revolution'- A protest organsied initially by the hauliers association who have now been joined by fishermen, farmers,the unemployed and the disillusioned.

There has been no diesel available since Wednesday and most of the fuel stations are now closed. LPG is also now running out. There are blockades on most of the major roads and acess into Palermo, Messina, Catania and Pozzalo is severely restricted.

We're currently in Sciacca on gthe port (thanks Helen) and visited the local supermarket only to find it empty. The hauliers are suppossed to be allowing essential foods, milk and pharmacy supplies through but it doesnt seem to be happening. 

The police have given permission for the strikes to continue until Wed but the word on the Sicilian street is that it will contine.

Many motorhomers have tried to leave but have been turned away at the ports. Many of the boat routes are not running. A lot of people are waiting it out at campsites close to the port towns so thay can get away when the boats start again.

The local people believe there is somewhat of a news blackout about this. That the authorities and the government do not wnat the rest of Europe to learn of this in case it brings about panic.

We're due to leave here on Feb 19th from Palermo to Genoa. We have enough fuel to get us there and, if we're very careful our LPG should see us through. We plan to carry on as normal but if he strikes continue after Wed then we may have to reconsider.

We live in interesting times.

If anyone is here then please let us know how things are where you are and if any UK readers can find anything on the web about the situation then please post it up. Be aware that we cant follow libnks so please cut and paste any info.

Apologies for typing..on kindle and my eyes are poor.

Rgards

Jackie and Bill


----------



## Glandwr

As you say we live in interesting times.

Dick


----------



## clive1821

Hi did not know a thing about it here, but I'm sure others will make things known to you if they have any news, there is a member about 150 miles north of you in serento so he might be able to see what the main land is saying... Will be watching with interest


----------



## Zebedee

I hadn't heard anything either.

If it doesn't soon settle back to normal one of the Mods could change the title to upper case (_it would count as an emergency_) and make the thread a sticky for a while so members' attention is drawn to it.

Thanks for the info. Keep us posted please.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr

From AGI.it dated Friday

(AGI) Palermo - Haulage companies in Sicily were allowed to continue their protests by 5 more days, until January 25. "We were granted an extension until January 25 ", said the head of Sicily haulage companies' association AIAS, Giuseppe Richichi, who is leading a protest, staged alongside fishermen and the self-styled Pitchfork Movement of farmers, which has brought traffic on the island to a standstill for days. The protest was originally scheduled to end at midnight on Friday, but police authorities allowed organisers to continue their action by 5 more days. The move is aimed at keeping the 'Forza d'urto' movement united, given that farmers and fishermen already announced they would continue their protest indefinitely, although in a softer form

From “Take the Square” also Friday

Today is the third day of protest in Sicily. The island is almost paralyzed.
In the island are protesting truckers, farmers, fishermen, craftsmen associations and merchants. Students are organizing demonstrations in solidarity, occupying roads and harbours. In Gela they close the entrance to the refinery, threating the port operations. Hundreds of trucks are at Villa San Giovanni harbour trying to ship to the big island with tons of goods (fruit vegetables and dairy supplies) will soon putrefy because the trucks cannot reach the shores of Sicily island. This stop is having a price on Sicily in terms of loss in their economy. The stocks of fuel are scarce and in many areas of the island are over, same for food, with empty shelves in supermarkets and some smaller business are already closed. People are starting to fear the food that comes from the black market. Truck inventory is escorted by the police.
The protest against increases in fuel (40% taxes on top of the basic price) and road toll, but this is just the top of the iceberg. The leaders of the movement speak of “a cry of despair and revolt of the workers on the island.” This is not an usual mobilization that gathers social sectors and political groups that have little in common: waving separatist flags next to the Forza Nuova (extreme right wing movement).
The risk of exploitation is as always very high. Even more in a region like Sicily, perhaps the one that most supported the center-right government led by Berlusconi, who has led the country to bankrupt. Many people believe that fascists and mafia are behind and within the movement. There are those who ask the promoters of the protest to distance themselves from people linked to the crime who are seizing the moment to join the protest as victims to have a sort of control.
Prosecutors in Palermo confirmed the possibility of such suspicious, but it is unknown whether there are already ongoing investigations.

From i-Italy.org yesterday

The last five days have not been pretty for those Sicilians whose gas tanks were empty.

The strike organized by the so called “Movimento dei Forconi” (the “Pitchfork Movement”, a protest movement gathering Sicilian farmers), the haulers of the “Forza d’Urto” group, and AIAS (Associazione Imprese Autotrasportatori Sicilia – Sicily haulage companies association), with roadblocks and blockades in the island’s refineries and ports, has led to a lack of petrol at gas stations all over the island. Local bloggers today signaled that on the Messina-Catania highway the price of gas has jumped to €3 a liter. 


Groceries are also becoming a scarce resource. Reportedly, in the Lentini area, bread and poultry stock are close to exhaustion, even though trucks bringing food, milk, livestock and medications shouldn’t be blocked by the demonstrants.

The Pitchfork Movement and Forza d’Urto are demonstrating to sensibilize the government on the unbearability of the economic crisis for the striking categories: haulers can’t afford gas, farmers can’t sell their products and they can’t grapple with increasing taxes. 

The strike was meant to end tonight at midnight, as for haulers’ demonstrations the maximum duration allowed in Italy is five days, but AIAS has just announced an extension of five more days granted by the police. The movement has also joined forces with COSPA, Abruzzo stock-breeders’ association, to extend the strike to the Pescara area. Sardinian craftsmen and stock-breeders are also joining the protest, and announced a total roadblock on the island, starting next Tuesday.

The Pitchforks Movement has over 47,000 subscribers on Facebook. Among the supporters of the movement are a significant number of students, some of which actually joined the demonstrants today in various locations on the island. 

President of Sicily Raffaele Lombardo supports the movement and its reasons, and announced to SkyTg24 that he will meet Prime Minister Monti next Wednesday to bring the demands of the Pitchforks and haulers to Rome, where they should be answered, but Ivan Lo Bianco, president of the local Confindustria (Industrials’ union), warns that behind the blockages and the strikes might be the long arm of mafia, as Cosa Nostra affiliates were spotted among the demonstrants, and there is a concrete risk that the organizations could gain a role in fueling the popular unrest.

To underline the uninvolvement of the Pitchforks with the mafia, the movement’s leader Martino Morsello is hunger striking for the second day, and he declared his availability to cooperate with Lo Bello and the police to investigate over the possibility of criminal infiltrations among the demonstrants and their implications.

GOOD LUCK

Dick


----------



## peejay

Hi Jackie, Bill,


He'll probably see this anyway but I've PM'd eddied, if anyone knows a bit more about this he will.

Pete


----------



## musicbus

Sorry to hear of your dilemma.

There is little news available and below is the latest from the english speaking italian news agency.

09:50 21 GEN 2012 

(AGI) Palermo - Crowds and tensions at gas stations. Many people slept outdoors in Palermo to get hold of some gasoline.
This morning, too, long lines at gas stations. The same is occurring in other cities in Sicily. At midnight the 5-day Aias hauliers strike expired. But protests are still going on; 'Forza d'urto' is moving on. Police sources informed that this morning there are still motorways that have been blocked near San Gregorio; inconveniences along the Messina-Catania roads . 




That was posted yesterday, reading the catania politico with my limited Italian it says it should have finished at midnite on the 21st.

So no doubt that it will be probably monday earliest before things start to get back to normal.

One of our italian based members such as eddied may be able to shed more light for you.

Enjoy the warmth - windy and cold here!!

barry


----------



## clive1821

I've sms'ed ed in sorento to ask if he has any latest info but if there's a news black out he may also be unaware of the situation....

Ed did mention he heard that the strikes were to be called off and transferred to roma but he did mention he might hear more on the local news at 13:30cet that's all I can help with...


----------



## eddied

*Sicily/Italy strikes.*

 Ciao tutti, not really a news blackout - just a lot going on in Italy at the moment (Costa Concordia et al). The Sicily strike 'officially' has moved to Rome, but will continue in diehard pockets. It will of course be several days before supplies around the island get back to normal; and HGV backup at Messina/Villa San Giovanni clear. In any case, given the stiff measures approved by the Prime Minister Supermario on Friday p.m.; there will be several more strikes throughout the country e.g. taxis again , all day Monday; service stations for 3 days next week, pharmacies/doctors 1st Feb.; lawyers/law courts sometime next week; and so it goes on.
Will revert after the 13:30 TG! RAI news.

Buon appetito e saluti (off to lunch)
eddied


----------



## Chrisv

Hi Jackie,
Just wanted to say good luck and well done for typing your post on a Kindle! Must be a record, I think.  


Cheers
Chris


----------



## JackieP

Thanks so much to all who hae replied. It's good to know there is limited info out there but even more interesting to know the rest of Europe is unaware of the situation.

Excellent news (for us) that the strikes will move to mainland Italy(sorry Ed) only hope someone remembers to tell the Sicilians about it!

We travel for adventure and to experience local culture and the rough with the smooth. If it does carry on we'll stick it out. We contacted our son who's a bit of a conspracy theorist and asked his advice. He said to buy dog food, toilet roll, charcoal, matches and firelighters.  Other than that, we've followed the Sicilian example and bougt massive bags of pasta. There's still roadside produce of corgettes, aubergine, peppers and oranges available so we won't starve. Our biggest challlenge is fresh water. All the taps have been taken from the street supplies and the bottled water is long gone. Bars have been helpful though... due cups of cafe and a watering can full of aqua per favore?

I understand talks are taking place in Rome on Wednesday. With 50% of Italy's fuel being processed in Sicily and all of its GPL I would imagine they will be anxious to see an end to this.. for now.

As a not unrelated comment... A few days ago a near tragedy was averted. 200 men women and children from a nearby town stood on the train tracks to stop the trains running. A high speed train arrived and the driver, thankfully saw the protesters and was able to stop. Had he not, this protest may have taken a totally different turn.

Anyway.. on that happy note, I'm off to light the BBQ. If you're going to live through an experience like this, then it might as well be somewhere lovely enough to cook outside in January!

Bye for now...


----------



## JackieP

Chrisv said:


> Hi Jackie,
> Just wanted to say good luck and well done for typing your post on a Kindle! Must be a record, I think.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


That nade me smile. Thanks. It's a bit of a mission right enough...


----------



## caulkhead

Hi Jackie and Bill,

Thanks for your really interesting posts. Please keep us informed of developments in Sicily as I am sure that many on the M/F forum will want to know how things progress over there, particularly in respect of your own situation. Its good that you are so sanguine about your position, and as you say, at least you are in a part of the world where you can cook, and eat, outside.

Good luck to you both,

Regards, Caulkhead (on another island - the IOW)


----------



## eddied

*Sicily/Italy strikes.*

 Ciao Jackie and all,
According to RAI TG1 just now (a reliable source) the strike is off, and HGV's with supplies and fuel are moving around normally as of a few hours ago. Obviously you need to give it about 48 hours for supplies to get back to normal; and perhaps 72 for the ports/ferries to clear.
As has been said, the protest has moved to Rome; with the hauliers threatening to black out the age old 'all roads lead to Rome' saying; and the police threatening to stop them at any cost.
In the meantime, just a few scattered pickets in Sicily are saying they are going to hold out - mainly fishermen and farmers, not hauliers.
I am more than sure that this won't be the end of our problems for a while to come yet.
In the meantime, if any of you interested in Sicily can recommend a programme currently running on TV in UK 'Sicily unpacked'.

Buona domenica.
eddied


----------



## JackieP

Thanks for that. We will SMS our friends here to let them know. We listened to the radio news but struggled with our limited Italian so a really BIG thank you!

I think you are right though.. this is not the end of it.. only the beginning. There are many poor and unhappy people here who feel they have little to lose any more. This is the most wonderful country and it has the friendliest, warmest people we have ever had the fortune to know. I wish them nothing but the best.

Now.. what on earth am I going to do with a sack of dog food, 50 loo rools and half a ton of pasta?


----------



## catzontour

JackieP said:


> Now.. what on earth am I going to do with a sack of dog food, 50 loo rools and half a ton of pasta?


Not sure what you'll do with the dog food, but you'll need all the loo rolls if you eat half a ton of pasta 

Good luck.

Catz


----------



## hmh

*current situation in Sicily*

Hi,
You might want to go round the corner to Portopalo di Menfi, and catch a retired bartender called Giacomo, who tours around in a mustard coloured Ape 3-wheeled vehicle, and drinks coffee and beer w/ the Italian m h owners.

He adopted us, too, last year, he also has apartments to rent in the village, and if anyone can organise you LPG etc, he might be the one.

Give him regards from David and Helen, the English in the French reg. Hymer, if you see him.

There is free Internet in the Biblioteka, or whatever the library is called, in Menfi.

Cheers!

Helen


----------



## JackieP

[email protected] 

That's the plan Helen. Will give him your regards. Was going to PM you once we had proper internet but I might as well say it here. Many many thanks for the coordinates you put up on the ferries to sicily thread. We've followed them allthe way round and have loved every stop. Only problem we had was at the unpaved nature reserve don't know who was more surprised to see us drive through the actual park itself - us or the rangers!


----------



## hmh

*current situation in Sicily*

You have lost us there . . . which Nature reserve?

Helen and David


----------



## eddied

*Re: current situation in Sicily*



hmh said:


> You have lost us there . . . which Nature reserve?
> 
> Helen and David


 :lol: TomTom strikes again??


----------



## hmh

*current situation in Sicily*

aah! dammit! Can't blame the machine . . . did copy those co-ordinates out w/ a red-hot finger on a burning keyboard as i remember . . .

now in Turkey, so can't check them for the moment . . . did you get where you were wanting to go? and was the nature reserve nice?

H and D


----------



## eddied

*Latest Update*

From RAI TG2, 13:00. The situation in Sicily is slowly returning to normal, with roadblocks lifted; albeit a bit slower in the eastern part of the island.Fuel and essential supplies getting to their destinations. Some hardcore pickets still on the roadsides, but not obstructing traffic.
Unfortunately on the other side of the Straits of Messina, at Villa San Giovanni, the situation for embarkation towards Sicily (Messina) is very critical due to roadblocks by mainland hauliers making access to the ferry terminals difficult.

Pazienza,
eddied


----------



## JackieP

Ive just seen my first lorry in over a week! Thanks again for your update.

Helen... apologies.. it was not you. Someone else gave us the details. We ended up in a nature park where the road turned to a path that turned to a tiny trail. It was a long way to reverse back. Goodness only knows where we should have been.


----------



## eddied

*Update*

The situation on the island has now returned to more or less normal.
However on the mainland, the situation in Calabria is still critical, causing delays at the Villa San Giovanni ferry terminal for the crossing to Messina.
saluti,
eddied


----------

